# general j 1600



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

is this jetter any good


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It's the only jetter I ever see all the time on cl. Tells me it's must be bad or else people would keep theirs.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

If there jetters are anything like their drain machines, it would be a no go for me.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> If there jetters are anything like their drain machines, it would be a no go for me.


Why does everyone down general so much? We have 2 general drain rooter ph's, a general mini rooter, a general sewermatic, and a gen eye 3 and they all work great. A local plumbing supply has most of the parts or can get them if we need it too.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> Why does everyone down general so much? We have 2 general drain rooter ph's, a general mini rooter, a general sewermatic, and a gen eye 3 and they all work great. A local plumbing supply has most of the parts or can get them if we need it too.


 
Because the motor went out on my Speedrooter-91 in less than 2 years. Oh and the local electric motor company told me it cannot be rebuilt because of the bearings that they use. 

The mini rooter has got no power, and when in a bind the cable tries to shoot out the drum, need three hands to run it.

I have the Gen-eye transmitter and locator works great.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Because the motor went out on my Speedrooter-91 in less than 2 years. Oh and the local electric motor company told me it cannot be rebuilt because of the bearings that they use.
> 
> The mini rooter has got no power, and when in a bind the cable tries to shoot out the drum, need three hands to run it.
> 
> I have the Gen-eye transmitter and locator works great.


I'll give you $200.00 for the mini that you can put towards something else. They are pieces of junk. I am just trying to ease your pain.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> Why does everyone down general so much? We have 2 general drain rooter ph's, a general mini rooter, a general sewermatic, and a gen eye 3 and they all work great. A local plumbing supply has most of the parts or can get them if we need it too.




Their power feeds are not so great and their drum/distribution cage design absolutely sucks azz.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I'll give you $200.00 for the mini that you can put towards something else. They are pieces of junk. I am just trying to ease your pain.




The mini is probably the best drum machine General makes and that isn't saying much.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I'll give you $200.00 for the mini that you can put towards something else. They are pieces of junk. I am just trying to ease your pain.


 
I will keep it, I just came up using Spartans. I do not like the generals, but I have done many jobs with them. I ordered a new motor and cable for my sewer machine. I got a 3/4 horsepower motor instead of the 1/2 maybe that will make it a little tougher of a machine. Maybe I will get the feed for the mini keep the cable drum better. I used spartans for a long time and think they are better machines, got my eyes open for a used spartan sink machine.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I use my mini rooter quite often and never had a problem with it. I have the open cage version. I only use it on roof vents tho. It works a lot better than the electric eel model n we have.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I will keep it, I just came up using Spartans. I do not like the generals, but I have done many jobs with them. I ordered a new motor and cable for my sewer machine. I got a 3/4 horsepower motor instead of the 1/2 maybe that will make it a little tougher of a machine. Maybe I will get the feed for the mini keep the cable drum better. I used spartans for a long time and think they are better machines, got my eyes open for a used spartan sink machine.


 Have you ever used the General sink machine. The drain rooter ph? I use it every day and its a pretty kick ass sink machine.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I use the mini as well, I just never have more than 2' between the machine and the opening. If for some reason I have to have more, I keep tension on the cable towards the machine with one hand, and feed with the other. If it is really drastic, I run the cable through a piece of PVC pipe. I can tell when I am about to get a flip.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I use the mini as well, I just never have more than 2' between the machine and the opening. If for some reason I have to have more, I keep tension on the cable towards the machine with one hand, and feed with the other. If it is really drastic, I run the cable through a piece of PVC pipe. I can tell when I am about to get a flip.


Are you using inner core cable?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> Are you using inner core cable?


Yes. If I am running the machines, I can get 5 or more yrs. I can't say that about my help.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Yes. If I am running the machines, I can get 5 or more yrs. I can't say that about my help.


Lol I know what you mean


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess I should not complain them machines have been my bread and butter.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> Have you ever used the General sink machine. The drain rooter ph? I use it every day and its a pretty kick ass sink machine.


I have been looking into getting it, looks like a pretty handy machine for stoppages that are a ways down the line. It does not hold enough cable to replace my mini though. Most kitchen sinks around here have to be cleared from roof vents and the drain lines are usually 30 feet or more before they hit the main.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Today I get to go pick up my new 3/4 horse motor, and new cables for my sewer machine, hopefully lots of sewers stop up this weekend.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I have been looking into getting it, looks like a pretty handy machine for stoppages that are a ways down the line. It does not hold enough cable to replace my mini though. Most kitchen sinks around here have to be cleared from roof vents and the drain lines are usually 30 feet or more before they hit the main.


It holds 50ft of 1/4" or 5/16" or it can hold 25ft of 3/8"


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

I swear by the smaller general drain machines, got them power-vee, water ram, drain rooter-ph. each of those have paid for themselves 100s of times and over! Got no experience with the larger general machines but I'm sure they are as good as the smaller ones they make.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

slowforthecones said:


> I swear by the smaller general drain machines, got them power-vee, water ram, drain rooter-ph. each of those have paid for themselves 100s of times and over! Got no experience with the larger general machines but I'm sure they are as good as the smaller ones they make.


Do you use your water ram much? I see your in the bay area like myself. I havent come across any jobs that I couldnt clear with the drain rooter ph


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah I'm in Oakland. Water ram is used daily on tub and kitchen drains. Also doubles as a nice motivational tool to clam down unleashed pitbulls. I have a lot of funeral home and small private nursing home clients in Oakland.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

slowforthecones said:


> Yeah I'm in Oakland. Water ram is used daily on tub and kitchen drains. Also doubles as a nice motivational tool to clam down unleashed pitbulls. I have a lot of funeral home and small private nursing home clients in Oakland.


I see how it would come in handy in oakland. Lot of old cast up there.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, alot of galv. pipe too and well the ram works good for a quick $99.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone got this, and if so is it worth it. 











http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...oter-Power-Cable-Feed-Guide-Tube/8422/Cat/458


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Anyone got this, and if so is it worth it.
> 
> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10170"/>
> 
> http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/General-Wire-PO-MR-Mini-Rooter-Power-Cable-Feed-Guide-Tube/8422/Cat/458


I was thinking of picking 1 up. The mini rooters gotten used a lot the past few weeks.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> I was thinking of picking 1 up. The mini rooters gotten used a lot the past few weeks.


Looks like the feeder would keep the cable in the drum from trying to come out when in a bind.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You guys have a time with the MR. It's a waste of time and money putting a self-feeder on a MR.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> You guys have a time with the MR. It's a waste of time and money putting a self-feeder on a MR.


I'm installing a supercharger on a Yugo...

What do ya think of that? :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'm installing a supercharger on a Yugo...
> 
> What do ya think of that? :laughing:


About the same.


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Anyone got this, and if so is it worth it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10170
> ...


Yes.
It is not bad. It is better at going out than coming in. Has held up for 5 years.
I thnk a better option is the dolley that attaches to the mini rooter. Make it easier to get to job site and is easily detached.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Mark7 said:


> Yes.
> It is not bad. It is better at going out than coming in. Has held up for 5 years.
> I thnk a better option is the dolley that attaches to the mini rooter. Make it easier to get to job site and is easily detached.


I was think of that as well. The mini rooter gets pretty heavy with 75' of 1/2 innercore jammed in it :yes:


----------



## IBEPLUMBING (Jun 6, 2011)

The spartans and generals . You guys havent heard of williams?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

IBEPLUMBING said:


> The spartans and generals . You guys havent heard of williams?


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is 
the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

IBEPLUMBING said:


> The spartans and generals . You guys havent heard of williams?


 I've heard of williams they're some ugly machines but I've heard they're pretty light. I'll stick to general and ridgid myself tho :whistling2:


----------



## IBEPLUMBING (Jun 6, 2011)

*Journeyman Plumber*

Well, I'm an up and coming business owner. Look for the name Poseidon Mechanical soon. I will be part of the Union Service fleet that will stop the bleeding of the want a be shops ripping people off with their commission rip off schemes. Yes, you heard it here.... the Union will be attacking the service market soon. Those days will be over soon. The secret to good service is also honoring a roof vent with a warranty. I'll bet you 10,000.00 right now that the Williams is all I'll need to clear a roof sewer line, write the bill with warranty, collect the bill, have a soda, and be on my way to the next job before ANYONE can even get the Spartan or General up on the roof to even begin. There are so many excuses to over charge such as needing a second man for the roof, removing toilets (all eat up time to justify over charge/ eating time off the clock), working under the sinks, etc. It makes me sick to see these want a be plumbers ripping little old ladies off. Shame on you. I almost slapped a guy in Cal-Steam for bragging about ripping some one off 700.00 to change a 60.00 Delta faucet. Anyway..... the day of reckoning is coming! Enjoy it while you can. Show me your C36 and I'll show you mine. P.S. All while paying Union scale. It can easily be done. Would you like 55.00 an hour not including pension and benefits? Honest, loyal, hard working men need only reply. This message is intended for the owners who abuse my fellow plumbing brothers and force them to terrible working conditions which force them to do what they do to feed their families. The days of making a fortune off the backs of my brothers and sisters is over. We will take our brothers and sisters back home soon where they belong. Dave Local #393


----------

